# Offset 45. Will they fit?



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

I have found these wheels
Advanti Nova SJ03 Gloss Black 19x8.5 offset of 45
Only $400 for the set, Just need to know if the offset will fit?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What is the bolt pattern?


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Tomko said:


> What is the bolt pattern?


PCD 5x105


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It should fit. But I'd do a test before committing.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Tomko said:


> It should fit. But I'd do a test before committing.


I'd love to, but it is 1700kms and 2 days drive (20hrs)

And it would cost me $300 in fuel, when freight is only $100. Plus time off work to get there


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaz said:


> I'd love to, but it is 1700kms and 2 days drive (20hrs)
> 
> And it would cost me $300 in fuel, when freight is only $100. Plus time off work to get there


Well then, you've got to ask yourself: do you feel lucky today?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

That has to be at least a 25 pound wheel.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Jaz what is the Bolt Pattern of your Holden ?
I would think that you still might need wheel spacers for those to Fit .


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

brian v said:


> Hey Jaz what is the Bolt Pattern of your Holden ?
> I would think that you still might need wheel spacers for those to Fit .


5x105 offset 38-42 standard


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

CruzeTech said:


> That has to be at least a 25 pound wheel.


20lbs or 9.1kgs


----------

